# Easy Wood Tools - New Parting Tool Mini Review



## Signguy (Jul 20, 2014)

Small disclaimer to start with - I am a huge EWT fan. Already have most of the tools they make, some in a couple different sizes. I think they are beautifully designed and crafted tools with awesome support and I have really enjoyed owning them, so I do bring that bias to reviewing this latest tool.

I currently have all three of the basic tools in two sizes, plus all three of the hollowing tools.

So, I was happy to have my new parting tool show up a few days ago to join the family!

It has the same quality materials and perfectly finished finishes as I have seen from the rest of the line, and came with a special tool for the bit changes plus an extra bit (nice bonus).

It is a unique tool compared to the others because it has a whole new (and rather ingenious) way of holding the cutting bit due to its very thin profile.  Because of this the shaft is actually vertical rather than horizontal at the cutting end.

The bottom line is that it works as well or better than any of the other chisels and adds a whole new capability for carbide tools.

I did observe one thing for those of us working on mini-lathes - because  it has a higher cutting point than the other tools it ends up sometimes being a little on the high side unless you are comfortable with a "downhill" angle and so sometimes have you move the tool rest up and down as you switch back and forth between it and the regular chisels - but I think that's a pretty small inconvenience relative to the ease of use and no need to ever sharpen.

The tool arrived with the natural maple finish on the handle (same as the hollowing tools).  On the suggestion front, I think it would have been cool to see it be another color like the three basic chisel handles are - makes no difference in how they work, but sure makes them look cool and helps to quickly identify them when in the tool rack.

Bottom line - I'm delighted once again with my purchase, and am looking forward to what they will come up with next.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 20, 2014)

I had noticed that new tool.  I'm glad you like it.  

I think there is a metal lathe parting tool setup that they probably got the idea for this from.  

How wide is the cutter?  Is it the same or a little wider than the narrow parting tools?

I like the EWT line and use them regularly - still kit as much as hss overall but nonetheless...

I'll probably pass on this tool though for the following reason - my narrow parting tool sharpens in 2 seconds on a diamond hone by my lathe.

I feel like my other EWT fill a role that no other tool I have exactly does.   I don't know that this would be the case here.  

However, I'm very happy that they are continuing to innovate and produce new tools.


----------



## shastastan (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's an excellent article on this tool.  I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow.  In fact, I'm waiting for it to come before parting off a box on the lathe now.  I thought the price was a little steep, but I've been using the parting tool quite a bit lately and 1/8th is wider than the thin parting tool that I've been using.  A wider cut will make it easier to saw off the nib--for me anyway.


http://kurthertzog.com/articles/easy_parting_tool_review_red.pdf


----------



## triw51 (Oct 23, 2014)

"The tool arrived with the natural maple finish on the handle (same as the hollowing tools). On the suggestion front, I think it would have been cool to see it be another color like the three basic chisel handles are - makes no difference in how they work, but sure makes them look cool and helps to quickly identify them when in the tool rack."

You could paint the bottom of the tool so you can tell the difference.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 23, 2014)

I like turning my own handle! Does it come unhandled!


----------



## Signguy (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that if you call they would sell it to you that way.


----------



## shastastan (Oct 24, 2014)

Mack C. said:


> I like turning my own handle! Does it come unhandled!



I didn't think of that.  I've turned all the handles for my Harrison tools and a detail gouge that I just got.  A friend gave me some walnut spindle stock and it makes nice handles.  The Harrison tools came with one of those interchangeable handles and it's too long for my setup.  I didn't want to have to continually change the cutters to that handle anyway.


----------



## shastastan (Oct 24, 2014)

triw51 said:


> "The tool arrived with the natural maple finish on the handle (same as the hollowing tools). On the suggestion front, I think it would have been cool to see it be another color like the three basic chisel handles are - makes no difference in how they work, but sure makes them look cool and helps to quickly identify them when in the tool rack."
> 
> You could paint the bottom of the tool so you can tell the difference.



Yeah, that's in the review, but not a concern for me.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a Sorby 3/16” diamond parting tool that is over twenty years old cannot tell you how many times it has been sharpen.  Have Sorby ¼” and 3/8” Bedan and Crown 1/16” thin parting tool cannot tell you how many times have sharpen them. Only use a diamond file on my Bedan and thin parting tool to sharpen, and bench grinder on the others.

Without price of your EW parting tool and replacement cutter not sure fair review or compares to what I already own.  So looked up the price $120 with a spare carbide cutter from Highland Woodworking before adding another $13.00 for shipping. At Craft supplies see the carbide tip is $15.00 without shipping. 

Wish best of luck with your new tool, but thank you will pass!


----------



## shastastan (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildman said:


> I have a Sorby 3/16” diamond parting tool that is over twenty years old cannot tell you how many times it has been sharpen.  Have Sorby ¼” and 3/8” Bedan and Crown 1/16” thin parting tool cannot tell you how many times have sharpen them. Only use a diamond file on my Bedan and thin parting tool to sharpen, and bench grinder on the others.
> 
> Without price of your EW parting tool and replacement cutter not sure fair review or compares to what I already own.  So looked up the price $120 with a spare carbide cutter from Highland Woodworking before adding another $13.00 for shipping. At Craft supplies see the carbide tip is $15.00 without shipping.
> 
> Wish best of luck with your new tool, but thank you will pass!



I just tried it out and it works a lot better than my other tools so I'm not disappointed. I got mine from Amazon so I didn't have to pay shipping.  I agree that it's pricey and I mulled this purchase over for a few weeks first. If  I was in your situation, I probably would not have bought this tool either.  In no way am I trying to convince others to buy this tool.  I'm a strong believer in customer reviews and I'm very thankful for them-- both positive and negative.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 25, 2014)

Shastastan, was responding to Signguy’s,  mini review!

According to Highland Woodworking an extra cutter comes with the tool so that is a plus.  No one thought to mention that.  Did not see that offer mentioned at Craft Supplies or Easy Wood tools site.  I could have missed it too!  Do not see where amazon.com throws in that extra cutter but will sell you one for $18.00. Guess can click on, “Yes I want free two-day shipping with amazon prime.”

Easy Wood Tools 1/8 inch Easy Parting Tool

Purpose of a parting tool is pretty simple, with a simple learning curve, so cost always a factor in any review.  

I am happy everyone that has bought a EW parting tool is happy with their purchase!


----------



## shastastan (Oct 25, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Shastastan, was responding to Signguy’s,  mini review!
> 
> According to Highland Woodworking an extra cutter comes with the tool so that is a plus.  No one thought to mention that.  Did not see that offer mentioned at Craft Supplies or Easy Wood tools site.  I could have missed it too!  Do not see where amazon.com throws in that extra cutter but will sell you one for $18.00. Guess can click on, “Yes I want free two-day shipping with amazon prime.”
> 
> ...



Yes, it came fro Amazon with the extra cutter and tool to install it.  I'm glad you responded and mentioned this things.  Thanks, Wildman.


----------

